# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  تاریخ اخذ دیپلم برای ثبت نام

## Mohammad q

سلام دوستان من یه سوال دارم خواهش میکنم زودتر جوابم را بدید من فارغ اتحصیلی نظام جدیدم و برای سال دوم میخوام کنکور ثبت نام کنم ولی چون کارت دانشجویی ندارم نمیتونم دیپلم را بگیرم و حتما یابید کارت سربازی ببرم یا کارت دانشجویی ببرم حالا سوالم اینه تاریخ اخذ دیپلم را کی بزنم توی گواهی موقت شش ماهه به تاریخ زده سی و یکم تیر و گفته از این تاریخ برگه شش ماه اعتبار داره و یه قسمتی هم نوشته تا پایان خرداد حالا برای دیپلم سی و یکم خرداد وارد کنم یا سی و یکم تیر  سی و یکم تیر تاریخ صدور گواهی موقتمه نه دیپلم در ضمن قبولیه خردادم

----------


## zansia

> سلام دوستان من یه سوال دارم خواهش میکنم زودتر جوابم را بدید من فارغ اتحصیلی نظام جدیدم و برای سال دوم میخوام کنکور ثبت نام کنم ولی چون کارت دانشجویی ندارم نمیتونم دیپلم را بگیرم و حتما یابید کارت سربازی ببرم یا کارت دانشجویی ببرم حالا سوالم اینه تاریخ اخذ دیپلم را کی بزنم توی گواهی موقت شش ماهه به تاریخ زده سی و یکم تیر و گفته از این تاریخ برگه شش ماه اعتبار داره و یه قسمتی هم نوشته تا پایان خرداد حالا برای دیپلم سی و یکم خرداد وارد کنم یا سی و یکم تیر  سی و یکم تیر تاریخ صدور گواهی موقتمه نه دیپلم در ضمن قبولیه خردادم


منم فارغ التحصیل نظامجدیدم
نمیدونستم چی باید بزنم زدم 31 خرداد  :Yahoo (4):  چون پارسال موقع ثبت نام وقتی هنوز دیپلم داشتیم و ازمون تاریخ اخذ دیپلمو میخواست مدرسه گفت بزنید 31 خرداد

و اینکه نمیدونم من درست متوجه شدم؟ توی گواهی موقتتون زده از 31 تیر به مدت 6 ماه اعتبار داره
نمیفهمم چه ارتباطی به تاریخ اخذ دیپلم داره؟ 31 تیر تاریخ شروع گواهیتونه دیگه؟

----------

